

Living with Aspergers - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/rn/scienceshow/stories/2008/2343877.htm#transcript

======
dangrover
This is a great, thoughtful piece! Thanks for posting it. I have AS myself,
and it was kind of neat to see someone attempt to explain it to the layman in
a detailed, nuanced way, without just regurgitating the DSM IV definition and
throwing in a couple anecdotes about an individual.

~~~
bootload
_"... This is a great, thoughtful piece! Thanks for posting it ..."_

There is more, _"Delve into a brilliant young mind and the world of Asperger’s
syndrome"_ on Catylst (TV sister program) and the story is a good one ~
<http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/2346896.htm>

